

HTML5 game: Adslife - ppolsinelli
http://adslifegame.com

======
emehrkay
Make "HTML5" game, only present the video with flash

I get a 'plugin missing' message when I try to watch the trailer

------
windexh8er
I'm a fan of that style video trailer. Thoughts on the tools that are used for
that sort of video production? Figured by now there's specific apps that are
focusing on those visual styles. Oh, and, the game looks interesting as well.
HTML5 FTW.

------
ppolsinelli
See also this "museum" of user contributed ads: <http://adslifegame.com/m>

------
jshooter
Hey! but this is a Mad Men history!

